# Wanting To Build a PC? Here's a Thread I Posted On That



## PaulieDC (Jan 14, 2019)

This thread is in the hardware section, helpful for someone getting into this and wanting a direction for a big guns starter rig:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...sing-heres-my-pick-2300-and-it-screams.78738/


----------



## thevisi0nary (Feb 15, 2019)

Sweet. What specifically are you using to cool the 9900k? I am going to upgrade at some point this year but this has been my main concern after doing research.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 16, 2019)

thevisi0nary said:


> Sweet. What specifically are you using to cool the 9900k? I am going to upgrade at some point this year but this has been my main concern after doing research.


I actually use this crazy ugly thing to cool my i9-7940X which is a 14-core processor: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608045

I could have gone water cooled but hadn’t done it before and I saw stories about leaks, etc. I’m probably being over reactive, but the Noctua coolers have always worked for me in the past, so I stayed with that and it works. Air cooling that many cores isn’t going to get you 17° idle temps, lol, Mine are in the 30s, but when the CPU gets going especially when rendering video, I mostly stay in the 50s.


----------

